# TCR Headset



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

I am getting a very slight amount of play on my 05 TCR comp with very low miles - what have others used for a repalcement headset other than the stock FSA? Have yet to tighten down the top cap and add some load but I do not beleive that this is the issue - I think the headset is just of poor design.

Comments/insights /similiar experiences appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I haven't looked for another brand but even with the standard FSA's, the Giant version is slightly different. I have a 2004 TCR Composite. I did buy an FSA Orbit headset and used the bearings from it. In the future, I'll just buy another through Giant.


----------

